# Sticky  A3 (8P) Do-It-Yourself (DIY) / Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) READ 1st



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*DIY FAQ: 8P Audi A3*

To have anything added to this list, use the  report post to moderator function.
When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the  Vortex search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the Recent Topics try changing the Data Set to Archived Topics and you might find the answer you are looking for.



_Modified by limesparks at 10:43 AM 8/12/2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: DIY FAQ: 8P Audi A3 (A4Jetta)*

*DIY*
*INTERIOR*
Changing the Shift Knob (MT only) by jokr02
DIY - Aluminum Pedals by Pretarion
Replacing the card holder with a cup holder by RyanA3
How to Remove Door Panels by xt0rted
Ultimate Pedals Install by OOOO-A3
seat removal by krazyboi
 steering wheel removal by terje_77

DIY Footwell Lights Installed by Toilet Paper Liquid

OEM Ash Tray Delete by Willie Gee


*ELECTRONICS*
DIY: iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option
Satellite Tuner install w/ BOSE non-navigation system
Nice Aftermarket Stereo install by RyanA3
Hardwire a radar detector by RyanA3
Installing AWE Boost Gauge by WhyteIncognito
Replacing the yellow 'PASS AIRBAG OFF' LEDs with red ones by MisterJJ
Setting up SD cards for optimized use in the RNS-E NAV+ by Grisnjam, OOOO-A3 and others
iPod Integration with the Dension ice>Linklus by OOOO-A3 and an alternate install by Akrion
Stealth Valentine One (V1) Concealed Display Hardwire Install (BWW) by yam
Bluetooth Phone Integration with Concert Head Unit (Mute & Audio) by OOOO-A3
Adding Power to Center Armrest by yam
Alternate Power to Center Armrest install by OOOO-A3
Disconnecting subwoofer by MisterJJ
Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion by WhyteA3 
Turning the ashtray into an iPod cradle by A32Have
Auto dimming interior mirror w/compass by ZFXR
DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete
Custom Trailer Hitch by OOOO-A3
Trailer Lighting Wiring Instructions by OOOO-A3
iPod Integration with the DICE interface by OOOO-A3
 Aftermarket sub in the OE spot by mack73 
 Homemade home-link by terje_77 

Dead Temp Guage

*EXTERIOR*
DIY - Installing Jack Pads by SwiftA4
Debadging by brando103
Trim License Plate Backing Mount by MisterJJ
DIY Black Rings (rear) by Ultimatetaba
Grill Removal w/out Removing Bumper by irishpride
Front Bumper Removal by kwanja_a3
 wiper arm/ ecu removal by OOOO-A3
 brushed aluminum grill by mack73
 S3 front end swap br kwanja a3
 rear bumper removal by 0000-A3
*EXTERIOR LIGHTING*
A3 LED DRL's...to keep them from turning off when turning signal is on
Bumper Marker Painting
HID Bulb Installation
Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors; DIY heated mirrors by RyanA3 & additional euro tail DIY by 27spots
Wiring the City Lights in the Bi-Xenon Headlamps by OOOO-A3
European Taillights with Amber Turn Signals by OOOO-A3
Clear Sidemarkers Install by OOOO-A3 another DIY With Pics via Willie Gee 
Rs6/TTs style LEDs by tiptronic
 25 second bumper lenses removal by krazy boi
 Bumper grill LEDs by tiptronic
 LED Tail Recoding by TPSOLID 
 Bixenon Wiring and Coding by melstrom
*UNDER THE HOOD*
Crankcase Breather Supplemental Checkvalve by OOOO-A3
Home made DSG tool
*Suspension*
 Rear Sway Bar Install by BalloFruit 

*VAG-COM required:*
Replace lighting switch to enable rear fogs by [email protected]
Updated Rear Fog Switch install and enable by OOOO-A3
Steering Adjustment
Adding Trip Computer Functions to the instrument cluster in Non-Convenience Sport A3s by AHA3
Adjusting the HID Xenon lights when installing lowering springs
A3 CAN System Long Coding Worksheet & Instructions by OOOO-A3
Additional VAG-COM coding reference by OOOO-A3
Footwell lights installation by A4MouseJunior
Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) install by OOOO-A3

_Modified by irishpride at 2:55 PM 11-24-2008_

_Modified by irishpride at 2:56 PM 11-24-2008_

_Modified by irishpride at 12:35 AM 12-16-2008_

_Modified by irishpride at 6:21 PM 1-14-2009_

_Modified by irishpride at 6:25 PM 1-14-2009_

_Modified by irishpride at 7:10 PM 2-27-2009_

_Modified by StormChaser at 9:21 PM 12/13/2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 9:23 PM 12/13/2009_


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY FAQ: 8P Audi A3 (PerL)*

*Frequently Asked Questions***Read before you ask*
 Tire fitment questions,etc..
 Air conditioning issues
 3.2L modding
 Battery Info



_Modified by irishpride at 5:30 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally posted by KB: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4839636-krazyboi-s-DIY-images#post65074086 

________________________________________________________ 

Soo, I know there's lots of ppl who need visual guidance and I've already made a few screen captures...just going to list them here.
****NOTE: If someone has an issue, please notify me and I can delete this whole section w/ the click of a button. ****
You can request stuff if you like, but I can't guarantee I'll get to them immediately. *I'll take donations towards my project if you like too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*


*Body*
3.2 undershot: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/9cd7f3c2.jpg 

A-pillar removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d9d3c2d3.jpg 

Air bag control module: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/c6a134ee.jpg 

Bluetooth antenna: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/ef222ae7.jpg 

Cabin Filter location under passenger footwell: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/IMG_1045.jpg & http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/IMG_1046.jpg 

Center brake lamp: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d048f9c9.jpg 

Driver door lock cylinder: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/69861de8.jpg 

Firewall hole for 3.2: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/e7810cf6.jpg & http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/9d06df05.jpg & http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/867835bd.jpg 

Front door entry lamp: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/27bc7a30.jpg 

Front door trim: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/1.jpg 

Front hood cable: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d076cd6a.jpg 

Front hood info: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/c238bf1e.jpg 

Front seat disconnect: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d6690c49.jpg 

Front seat back removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/seatback.jpg 

Front tweeter: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d5c9624d.jpg 

Front window frame: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/4ae780d7.jpg 

Glovebox removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/0200081a.jpg 

Parking brake trim: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/80bd39d2.jpg 

Phone cradle/holder removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/dd110119.jpg 

Rear seat bench removal: http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/?action=view&current=f978015a.mp4 

Rear wiper removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/d4165552.jpg 

Roof antenna info: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/7fd45b98.jpg 

Roof molding removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/6edbbfc7.jpg 

Sun visor removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/883bbd31.jpg 

Sunroof motor: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/64cacc67.jpg 

Tail light info: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/bcf1142a.jpg 

Trailing arm with mounting bracket (fwd): http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/66de4f5e.jpg 

Upper rear lid trim: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/0f9c59c2.jpg 

Window deflector: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/ac7c0bc1.jpg 

Window frame & Regulator: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/1a.jpg 

Window regulator & Window: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/3.jpg 

Window regulator Motor: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/2.jpg 

Windshield wiper motor location: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/cf7c8c7f.jpg 

Windshield wiper motor removal: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/tests/662430f9.jpg


*Lights*
Side blinker removal: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...6.mp4
Brake lamp (upper): http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg
Rear bulbs: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...a.jpg
Side marker removal: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...1.mp4


----------

